# Killer and 20 feeders



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

After i got off work yesterday, i drove to the LFS and bought 20 feeder fish (guppies) 10 cents each.







I had not fed Killer since the morning and i knew he would enjoy some treats.









So i emptied the water into my net on top of the sink and caught all the fish because i didn't want to bring water into my tank from another tank. i got all 20 and brought them top my 60 gallon and wiggled the net in the water so they can swim out...as soon as i did Killer came up and BAM chopped one in half.

He ate the half and with the quickness caught the other half before it hit the bottom







So for a good 20 minutes i sat back and enjoyed the thrill of the hunt for him. Some of those fuckers were quicker and outsmarted him for a while







I think i counted 9 murdered and diposed of









Anyways when i woke up this morning, what do i see 5 feeder left only









Killer







He does not just kill them, he ate them all. no corpses like his previous piranha buddies


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice to see a bit of Fury and no mess to clean !


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

hehehehehehe


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

should have had them in another tank for a while, by the way what kinda p is "killer"


----------



## Ashfury (Oct 3, 2004)

nice ive started feeding my biggest 2 p's claris catfish


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

zygapophysis said:


> should have had them in another tank for a while, by the way what kinda p is "killer"


 Red Belly







damn, i want 2 mor for my 60 gallon, but i am afraid Killer will go on another murdering spree.


----------



## Larbo669 (Oct 2, 2004)

that is so cool, i cant wait till my p's get like that!!!!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

lol nice! my caribes never leave any evidence either...


----------

